# What bugs me the most...



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

List of things that bug me
Dirty dishes
People who don't use turning signals
People who say the word "like" a lot
Unkempt yard
People who don't listen to anybody , but themselves
indecisive people
etc.

So, what bugs you?

(Note:This thread is simply for entertainment purposes):icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Currently, No.1 on my list is men that wear scarves bunched and knotted round their necks over a shirt...INDOORS!!!!! 

You guys, you don't look trendy, you don't look cool, you lool like women and like fugging retards! 

Scarf = outdoors


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

People need to get off their lazy asses and return shopping carts.

They even make space in the parking lot to drop them off without walking all the way back to the store, but even this accomodation is not enough for you slovenly fat-tards!!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> People need to get off their lazy asses and return shopping carts.
> 
> They even make space in the parking lot to drop them off without walking all the way back to the store, but even this accomodation is not enough for you slovenly fat-tards!!


Brilliant!


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

_Dennis and Mac attempt to make a personal ad for Charlie._ 
*Dennis*: What are your dislikes? 
*Charlie*: People's knees. 
*Dennis*: Oh, come on! 
*Charlie*: Cover your knees up if you're gonna be walking around everywhere, people!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I just met a person who likes talking in the third person. Now that bugs me....

Almost, forgot! Zach is happy right now.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

ZachGranstrom said:


> I just met a person who likes talking in the third person. Now that bugs me....
> 
> Almost, forgot! Zach is happy right now.


LOL! remember the Seinfeld episode with Jimmy in the gym talking to Elaine like that "Jimmy is interested in you"

A similar thing that really gets on my goat is service sector employees who include themsleves in questions to clients and customers.

"And what will we be ordering today?" 
"And how are we feeling today James"

I answer, "Well, I only see one person in front of me i.e. you, so is that the royal WE you're using? If so how could I possibly know how YOU are feeling? If you want to know how I'm feleing then ask ME how I AM feeling not how WE are feeling."


----------



## Xeiheo (Mar 2, 2010)

Groups of people who walk slowly on a side-walk, conspicuously taking up the entire length of the strip. I'm a fast-walker! Move out 'da way!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WouldaShoulda said:


> People need to get off their lazy asses and return shopping carts.
> 
> They even make space in the parking lot to drop them off without walking all the way back to the store, but even this accomodation is not enough for you slovenly fat-tards!!


And I'm a cart attendant WS. I know how you feel.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

when customers leave wagons in the middle of the parking lot
circulars in the wagons
garbage in the wagons too.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Xeiheo said:


> Groups of people who walk slowly on a side-walk, conspicuously taking up the entire length of the strip. I'm a fast-walker! Move out 'da way!


Those people bug me too.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Something that both irritates but more so confuses me, thus leading to mild irritation, is the resultant image that some Ivy League/Trad types present. i.e. having followed all the "rules" and having consulted here and possibly on other forums for sound advice, rather than following their own gut feelings(which is what I assume a true dyed-in-the-wool Tradder would do, instinctively knowing what is right & what isn't), they end up looking like a mannequin in a C & A window display in London in the early 1980s. And surely that is not the image they were going for or hoping to present? 
Beige trousers, cloth belt, boating shoes, hooped polo shirt and pale or pastel jacket - circa 1984.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> ...they end up looking like a mannequin in a C & A window display in London in the early 1980s. And surely that is not the image they were going for or hoping to present?
> Beige trousers, cloth belt, boating shoes, hooped polo shirt and pale or pastel jacket - circa 1984.


Fortunately, no one I know here wants to look like a tarted up London impersonation of Taditional American style!!


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

Drivers. They're all self-centered $#@%$#s.

- Mike


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

drivers who don't yield for pedestrians.


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

Howard said:


> drivers who don't yield for pedestrians.


Yield? I wish. I'd settle for slowing down, even a little.

Side note: it's my belief that the automobile killed men's fashion. No one sees you in the car, so why dress up? When I'm walking to work, I know hundreds of women are watching me :cool2:, so I need to be looking my best...

- Mike


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Fortunately, no one I know here wants to look like a tarted up London impersonation of Taditional American style!!


I hear ya, but the evidence is in some of the photos that have been posted here over the years.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

People who stop in the middle of the street to talk to someone they know.:mad2:

(Causing me to stop my car, while they continue to talk away)


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

People who stop in the middle of a sentence to...


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> People who stop in the middle of a sentence to...


Now that really bugs me.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Now that really bugs me.


Me too,I hate when that happens.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

people who make pigs out of themselves when eating food.


----------



## Xeiheo (Mar 2, 2010)

Howard said:


> people who make pigs out of themselves when eating food.


 Oh lord! Few things make me loose respect for someone than hearing them slurp down a drink or soup or any other slurpable delicacy!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Sink Hogs!!

All I want to do is rinse out my coffee cup while the office sink hog washes every dish she has used for the last month!!


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

People who refer to June 21st (Midsummer's Eve) as the first day of summer... I get so angry I actually call local radio stations and yell at them. We don't call December 21st the first day of winter...


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

The way the Australian dollar is behaving! Its like watching the deck chairs on the Titanic being rearranged.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Xeiheo said:


> Oh lord! Few things make me loose respect for someone than hearing them slurp down a drink or soup or any other slurpable delicacy!


And burp/belch right after.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

When a bus is crowded full of passengers people think there's room but there isn't so they push their way through the crowds just to get space for himself/herself.


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

Howard said:


> And burp/belch right after.


Good heavens! Haven't you watched _Ben Hur_? It's an insult to the chef to not belch!

- Mike


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

mjc said:


> Good heavens! Haven't you watched _Ben Hur_? It's an insult to the chef to not belch!
> 
> - Mike


Belch, hell, make yourself throw up and ask for more!!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

mjc said:


> Good heavens! Haven't you watched _Ben Hur_? It's an insult to the chef to not belch!
> 
> - Mike


Funny you should mention that, I was talking to someone the other day about that scene, when he's in the Arab's tent and has to be reminded to belch.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

When someone cuts you off when talking.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*A hard question...*



ZachGranstrom said:


> So, what bugs you?


the bugs, themselves!!! ic12337:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

When I call up for my schedule and they put me on hold for so long that I almost hang up!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

People who use Bluetooth devices.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

People that answer a different question from the one I asked.

Me: (to wife who was in the bedroom) "What are you doing?"
Wife: "I'll be out in a minute!"
Me: "ARGHH"

To me, this is like being told, "You're too stupid to ask the correct question, so I'll just go ahead and tell you what I'm sure must be what you really wanted to know." No. Wrong. When I ask a question, it's because I wanted the answer to that question.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ZachGranstrom said:


> People who use Bluetooth devices.


You see that just about every day in New York,everyone looks like Spock from Star Trek.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

People who answer a question with a question. Most famously Harold Wilson in the following exchange:

Interviewer: Mr Wilson I've been told and so I wonder is it true that you always answer a question with another question?
HW: Who told you that?


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

Ironing all cotton menswear.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Zack, you beat me to most of mine. 
I'll add in bad phone manner; especially those that involve cell phones and texting. 
Texting is really just a bereft of manners.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Youngster said:


> Texting is really just a bereft of manners.


I believe that texting has an important place in modern communications. I believe that texting, in and of itself, is not rude or impolite, but it can be abused, and I hope it's just the abuse of texting that you are deriding, not the entire concept. For example, throughout the day, one friend might think of many things he'd like to say to another friend: a joke he just thought up, a reminder about the after-work drink, something stupid a co-worker just did, etc. Things like this, on their own, don't really require a complete phone call and one would really be more of a waste of time. Things like this don't really require a response, like the party on the other end of the phone would be obligated to give.

But you have to know your friends and you have to know if they're likely to be interested in what your texting. Sending every little thought that crosses your mind is abusing texting (that type of thing is better left to Twitter, so people don't have to read your mindless drivel if they don't want to).

Also, I hope I needn't really say that texting + driving = DON'T DO IT. I'm an EMT, I've worked on ambulances, I've seen things that would make a horror movie junkie puke. Just say no to texting and driving.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

When I'm looking for a broom to sweep and all they have is 1 broom,Where are all the other brooms for crying out loud?!


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

Pants & belts, sold in even sizes only.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

When the city buses are crowded and people are trying to get on so they wind up getting on in the back which causes even MORE crowdedness and irritated people.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I live in NJ, where we have the rudest drivers on the planet*, so most of mine involve driving. My favorite: The guy who rides behind someone doing 50 for two miles, then suddenly pulls into the left lane in front of a whole line of cars doing 70 and make _them _slow down to 50, too. Then there's the guy in the right lane who sees somebody who wants to get over for the exit. He hits the gas and closes up the gap. So the guy in the left lane who wants to get over hits the brakes and slows everyone behind him, too. Dante said hell is where the damned punish themselves by their own behavior. He must have foreseen NJ highways.

*Old joke: Pennsylvania drivers drive with both hands on the wheel. NY drivers drive with one hand on the wheel and one hand on the horn. NJ drivers drive with one hand on the horn and one finger out the window (steering with their knee). :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

when my workplace cuts back on hours just to save them money,I want more hours and less days off!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

What bugs me the most? LOL, why it's all this incessant complaining, of course!  Although, I truly am sorry to hear that Pathmark has cut Howard's hours back a bit. Keep your chin up and your 'powder dry' Howard! :thumbs-up:


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

JerseyJohn said:


> I live in NJ, where we have the rudest drivers on the planet*, so most of mine involve driving. My favorite: The guy who rides behind someone doing 50 for two miles, then suddenly pulls into the left lane in front of a whole line of cars doing 70 and make _them _slow down to 50, too. Then there's the guy in the right lane who sees somebody who wants to get over for the exit. He hits the gas and closes up the gap. So the guy in the left lane who wants to get over hits the brakes and slows everyone behind him, too. Dante said hell is where the damned punish themselves by their own behavior. He must have foreseen NJ highways.
> 
> *Old joke: Pennsylvania drivers drive with both hands on the wheel. NY drivers drive with one hand on the wheel and one hand on the horn. NJ drivers drive with one hand on the horn and one finger out the window (steering with their knee). :icon_smile_big:


LOL . :icon_cheers::icon_cheers:


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Neighbors who let there kids run loose with little/no supervision. I'm only 19, but I've already become the old man on the block, yelling at kids to ,"Get off my Lawn!!" or "keep the noise down". (Yesterday, these kid were running around with BB guns shooting at each other)


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

mjc said:


> Pants & belts, sold in even sizes only.


 Amen to that, brother. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

People who dress animals in people clothes... (*they're animals, not people*)


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

People who call me a**hole, sh*t head or pops. This happens a lot. Right here on this forum.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> People who call me a**hole, sh*t head or pops. This happens a lot. Right here on this forum.


OK.... Pops.


----------



## Umlauf (Jun 4, 2010)

People who write ******, boring, un-interesting blogs like this one which I get stuck reading even though I don´t want to. AND people who fight on forums...what the point of this is I still can´t understand..


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

People with over-clever, over-thought, contrived user names on forums.
And people who want discussion forums to always be peace & light, love & harmony and no conflict, and for everyone to agree and get along all the time.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

People who say: 
done when they mean did, 
watched when they mean seen, 
watch when they mean looked at, 
lend when they mean borrow (and vice versa), 
learned when they mean taught,
teach when they mean learn
fetch when they mean take, 
take when they mean bring
collect when they mean collate, 
bought when they mean brought (and vice versa)

And my pet hate in this field, people who say: somethink, anythink (which includes some well known people, I've heard both Gordon Ramsay and Simon Cowell say it) instead of something, anything https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=somethink Which is related to people who mangle the common idiom "You've got another thing coming" to "You've got another thinK coming" ...aaaaagghhh!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Neighbors who let there kids run loose with little/no supervision. I'm only 19, but I've already become the old man on the block, yelling at kids to ,"Get off my Lawn!!" or "keep the noise down". (Yesterday, these kid were running around with BB guns shooting at each other)


You should say "Get off My Lawn or I'll call the cops",and let's see how fast they run away.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

When I go to a messageboard and they're having trouble connecting to the server.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> People who use Bluetooth devices.


Or generally make private conversations public.

That's why God put phones in booths!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL, something that recently seems to be bugging me the most, and the "bugging quotient" seems to be increasing every day, is reading all these incessant "what bugs me the most" posts and not having the option to put the whole lot of them on ignore!  Indeed it is a burden that we bear, grudgingly.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, something that recently seems to be bugging me the most, and the "bugging quotient" seems to be increasing every day, is reading all these incessant "what bugs me the most" posts and not having the option to put the whole lot of them on ignore!  Indeed it is a burden that we bear, grudgingly.


Absolutely!!

Ever notice how when people have nothing to say they just mindlessly exclaim "absolutely" as some kind of "+1" to whatever is being said??


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Ever notice how when people have nothing to say they just mindlessly exclaim "absolutely" as some kind of "+1" to whatever is being said??


Absolutely!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Indeed.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

stupid store managers at work.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Absolutely!!
> 
> Ever notice how when people have nothing to say they just mindlessly exclaim "absolutely" as some kind of "+1" to whatever is being said??


+2

Andy B.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

When people at work bug you at the last minute before you head out the door going home on the bus.


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

Left-wing governments that decide they'd like to keep some nuclear weapons on hand after all, just for fun (hello UK, hello France!).

- Mike


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

People from Canada who actually think the UK and France have left wing governments.


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

I was thinking of the the former UK Labour government, mostly... what a lost opportunity. But perhaps the Conservatives + Lib Dems will get rid of them as a cost cutting measure. One can dream...

- Mike


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

If it wasn't for nuclear weapons we wouldn't have the Bikini. 

Andy B.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

When people tell you something you already know.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Stinky tofu from the village barbecue when the wind is blowing in the wrong direction, it makes the whole apartment foul.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Howard said:


> And I'm a cart attendant WS. I know how you feel.


If nobody left carts in the lot you'd be out of a job.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Automated phone services...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

PedanticTurkey said:


> If nobody left carts in the lot you'd be out of a job.


All of the carts would be inside the store.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Automated phone services...


When it takes you a long time to get to a real live person on the phone.


----------

